# Best Morning Radio Show?



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Most radio channels are controlled by ARN (Arabian Radio Network) which most hosts pronounce as AYARA news center. Never understood why it sounds AYARA to me, is it the British accent thing? I don't know.

The news casts are the worst thing ever! They are very boring, very subjective (calling Al Qaeda murders in Syria as Pro-democracy rebels ound: ) and they put the most annoying anchors to read them, worst is Vicky from Channel 4, and there is Alexandra Hirshe or something, really nerve wrecking. 

Being a road warrior, morning shows really lower your IQ and sometimes make you wanna go down the station, tell them personally to find another job. There is only one show that is very enjoyable, and does it right:The Kris Fade morning show.

1. Al Rabi3a, channel four Arabic radio : It feels as if they are talking to 2nd graders,and some guy trying really hard, he even sounds like a flamboyant on steriods
2. Geordiebird and cat-boy: OMG! Someone please make this stop! Really really unfunny, very fake, and the worst humor,just please quit and find yourself something else. You are the worst out there.
3. Rob and Eve : They have this girl, who sounds like someone has stuffed a dozen pair of socks in her nose, and she's intimidating. Rob is distracting and clearly does not like what he is doing
4. Kenny and Accalia ,the Gulfnews owned radio, they are fine. You just feel no chemistry between both,though not irritating to listen to for few minutes.
5. There are other shows, but I barely bother.

Now, the best channel in my opnion is Dubai Eye! Thank you for being there.
Also Abu Dhabi Classics FM, what a gem.
If I'm feeling awake and want something not to think much listening to, itis the Kris Fade show, the best in town.

the rest are horrible and the news casts are the worst. There is even a channel now having a cast with a thick Indian accent doing the news!
Vicky , Malik Harb,Something Khan, Alexandra Hirshe or something, Please stop!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I thought Kenny and Accalia had become Kenny and Daisy. Not that I listen to them given a 5 minute commute to work. 

PS: not the point of the thread but since you posted. regarding Syria - if it were black and white one way or the other then more than 100,000 people need not have been killed.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

rsinner said:


> I thought Kenny and Accalia had become Kenny and Daisy. Not that I listen to them given a 5 minute commute to work.
> 
> PS: not the point of the thread but since you posted. regarding Syria - if it were black and white one way or the other then more than 100,000 people need not have been killed.


Yeah it is them now and there is little chemistry, not sure why Accalia moved on but at leas the pair of them were old friends and clearly knew the other well.


----------

